
Survey: What tools are you using for composing blogposts? - WolfOliver
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSe3gS3kvSxzFtrCppoQ-V4cZmdhxfsyt2p8TY6qYRerT-Z74g/viewform
======
intertextuality
I compose my posts in Vim and use Zola (previously Gutenberg) to statically
compile my posts and styling. This gets bundled with Caddy into a docker
container and pushed via a Makefile, which I then pull and host on my vps.

website repo: [https://git.andrewzah.com/andrei/personal-
blog](https://git.andrewzah.com/andrei/personal-blog)

vps docker script setup:
[https://git.sr.ht/~andrewzah/andrewzah.com](https://git.sr.ht/~andrewzah/andrewzah.com)

